# Two ragdoll litters!



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

I haven't posted any pictures of my ragdoll babies in a while, maybe someone was wondering how they are doing?  

Well the "big" babies are now 8½ weeks old, and not far from moving to their new homes. Time does fly!

Here they are at 8 weeks of age:

*Norma*, seal lynx bicolor:

















Norma is moving to a young couple not far from where my mother lives (and the kittens live now).

*Leola*, seal lynx colorpoint:

















Such a beautiful girl! Very promising indeed, I have great expectations of this little lady ! She will stay with my mom and become a breeding female in my cattery!

*Roscoe*, seal lynx bicolor:

















A handsome boy has this little rascal turned out to be! He is moving to a friend of mine who owns tha father of my most recent litter. 

*Skyler*, seal bicolor:

















Pretty, pretty Skyler, such an adorable little princess! She has such a wonderful personality, and stunning blue eyes! She is also staying in my cattery, but are going to live with a co-owner (sort of), where also these babies' aunt lives (their mom's sister). 

As if it weren't anough with these babies, I also have the luxury of having little furry babies at home too! They were born at december 22nd. Three boys and a girl was the outcome, all healthy and cute!
They have been named after different types of winds! They are two weeks at these pictures, and they have just opened their eyes, some of them not fully yet.

First out, *Tornado*, a blue bicolor male. He's like a furry teddy bear!









Then, Chinook, seal bicolor male. Another little fur ball! Largest at this moment.









The girl, Calima, seal colorpoint. Smallest, but sweet as sugar!









And last out, Sirocco, a seal bicolor boy.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Dragonfire, I always love it when you post, because I know there will be adorable kittens to look at   I can't believe how much the first litter has grown!! Glad to hear you are keeping Leola -- she just captured my heart!

And the new little ones are just precious   

EDIT: typo


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Well, you already know what I think about your babies but I'll say it again. They're drop dead gorgeous and it should be illegal to post pictures on such lovely beings! :luv 

I wish I could post some kitten pics but the only male my Pirjo fancies is my mothers neutered DSH, so no babies. :roll:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Such cute kitties


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

*dies* I want them alllllllllll!!!! So cute!


----------



## amaranth (Nov 20, 2006)

Awwwww.... :love2


----------



## waschaf (Jan 10, 2007)

:luv Just adorable.


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

I thought I would update this thread with som newer pictures of my two ragdoll litters!  My oldest litter is twelve weeks this monday, the pictures are from last monday, when they were eleven weeks old. 
My younger litter is five weeks today!

Norma:


















Leola:


















Roscoe:


















Skyler:


















And the small ones:

Tornado:


















Chinook:


















Calima:


















Sirocco:


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

How adorable! Thanks for the uppdate!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Oh my goodness, how precious :luv They get cuter and cuter


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

what beautiful baby's! I love seeing them!


----------

